# What aircraft did you spot today



## pbfoot (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone must have the odd aircraft they spot and say that cool so please feel free to add your daily discovery , I just take these from the back yard so it isn't the best .


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2011)

Unusual markings on that Prowler. I wonder who owns that. I am pretty sure they have all been retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool shot PB! I agree with Eric on the marking. Makes me think they were wishing for a Dauntless instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Florence (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish I could spot things like that from my backyard. I think that is one ot them there Centennial Schemes on that there Navy bird.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool shot Neil!

I've actually seen a shot of that one before, cant recall if it was with an F-18 or a warbird.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 13, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Unusual markings on that Prowler. I wonder who owns that. I am pretty sure they have all been retired.


I think they are still operational , heres another from a few days ago , still a long way from salt water here ,The 130 is from this AM .Don't hesitate to add any of your own that you spotted
My neighbours must think I'm nuts


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2011)

Are the Americans invading Canada?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 13, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Are the Americans invading Canada?


Its a tourist destination even for aircraft they all like to do a lap or 10 .The 130's are based at Niagara Falls Air Reseve base so about 10 miles away so I usually ignore them unless they are foreign


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2011)

warbird for a change


----------



## Park (Aug 14, 2011)

It's by chance that I found this thread. I live 10 miles south of Austin, TX and a few minutes ago I heard a piston twin that had some power. I spotted a twin at about 2000-3000 ft and two miles away. Then it looked like two airplanes in a tight formation then I saw it, the horizontal stab connecting the booms! I could not believe it, It's a P-38 !!! I have never seen one before and I love that plane. I just came in to check flightaware but it showed nothing (must be VFR) so I was looking through the forum and found this thread. Sorry no picture.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2011)

Park said:


> It's by chance that I found this thread. I live 10 miles south of Austin, TX and a few minutes ago I heard a piston twin that had some power. I spotted a twin at about 2000-3000 ft and two miles away. Then it looked like two airplanes in a tight formation then I saw it, the horizontal stab connecting the booms! I could not believe it, It's a P-38 !!! I have never seen one before and I love that plane. I just came in to check flightaware but it showed nothing (must be VFR) so I was looking through the forum and found this thread. Sorry no picture.


Thats cool


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 14, 2011)

Park said:


> It's by chance that I found this thread. I live 10 miles south of Austin, TX and a few minutes ago I heard a piston twin that had some power. I spotted a twin at about 2000-3000 ft and two miles away. Then it looked like two airplanes in a tight formation then I saw it, the horizontal stab connecting the booms! I could not believe it, It's a P-38 !!! I have never seen one before and I love that plane. I just came in to check flightaware but it showed nothing (must be VFR) so I was looking through the forum and found this thread. Sorry no picture.



Soooooo 'effin jealous!!!


----------



## Park (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought about it again today and could not help but smile. The only other plane it could have been was a Cessna sky master, but it was not, I wish it would have flown closer.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2011)

Her in Sydney, the only aircraft you can spot are big birds from the airport. 

The only others are helicopters, and when you see one of them it means someone is in strife as they are rescue helicopters.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 16, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Her in Sydney, the only aircraft you can spot are big birds from the airport.
> 
> The only others are helicopters, and when you see one of them it means someone is in strife as they are rescue helicopters.


Don't count helicopters as they are a constant presence here Bell 406's and Hughes 500 can't go more then 5 minutes without seeing these sight seeing things


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2011)

the 4 ship was on sunday anf today the rest except for the P51 that I seem to miss when he comes by once and awhile at 7.30 alls i kbow it sports invasion stripes


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2011)

5 corsairs...taken with my phone...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 24, 2011)

good harrison myself I had a T38 scorch over at a high of knots at about 1500 I kbow the route they take but this guy was moving and couldn't get a pic, can't figure out where all these T38's are coming from


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2011)

Yesterday a B25 and P47 from the rocky Mountain air show buzzed my house in tight formation. Went to the show oN saturday,will post any pics that came out.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally something from RCAF in the EH101 Cormorant


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 3, 2011)

Lanc at 1100 and 1300


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2011)

Good pics Neil. I envy you the clear blue skies !


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Lanc at 1100 and 1300



Glad to see you back on the forum. PM me with all the latest.

Living near NAS Oceana I see a lot a F/A-18's, and a C-130 now and then.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2011)

Was standing at the edge of a row of pine trees hunting Doves yesterday when I heard a familiiar sound behind me. Could not see anything though due to the trees. After a few second I heard the sound of a aircraft in a shallow dive and that other familier sound. Then it appeared, a P-51. At first I thought is was the Minnesota Wings P-51C painted in the Red Tail colors of the Tuskegee Airmen, but this was a D model with a red nose and spinner. He was up fairly high and I did not have my binoculars with me at the time so I could not make out any other markings. I thought it might have been the Mustang owned by Fagen Fighters out in western Minnesota, but that bird has a Red rudder the last I saw. Not sure which Mustang it was, but it made my day as the Doves and Geese were not co-operating.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2011)

After some googling, I think it was Ridge Runner III which was recently sold to someone name Pat Harker up here in Minnesota.
P-51 Mustang News: Dan Martin Sells Ridge Runner III - july 20 2011 -MustangsMustangs


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 6, 2011)

Good addition for the folks in MN


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2011)

had a C 5 don't ask how i missed it for a pic followed by what I thought was a single T Bird I got the single and missed the other 6 he flew over


----------



## Pong (Sep 13, 2011)

A pair of UH-1s today...As usual. : /


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 17, 2011)

If its Saturday it must be the Lanc


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 19, 2011)

4 circuits over the Falls, sightseeing VIP


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

American taxpayers would just love that.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 20, 2011)

There were two helo's flying a box pattern around the neighborhood, this morning. I guess they have something to do with the airshow at
NAS Oceana, this week-end. Parking and admission are free, so if anyone is in the area, give me a call 757-340-1146 and I'll meet you there.

Skies are 100 percent overcast !!

Charles


----------



## A4K (Sep 21, 2011)

No pics, but the local Lisunov Li-2, HA-LIX, flew nice and low over the flat a couple of times this morning, I think for a routine maintenance flight. She's one of only 2 airworthy examples extant (the other is in Russia).

Was able to see her do a touch and go at the airport aswell, one of the few bonuses of living on the 7th floor of a 10 story block of flats!


----------



## rochie (Sep 22, 2011)

this came over today, all the pics are in order and taken within 30 seconds, gotta love English weather


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2011)

Good one Karl.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 22, 2011)

A few laps by this A6, I really like the RAF Hercs with the refuelling probe


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2011)

Big airshow at NAS Oceana this week-end. Hope to get some good pic's as they over-fly the neighborhood. I'm only six miles from Oceana, so I'm in their air space....

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2011)

Well...I didn't have my camera with me here at work...so naturally I'm having all these aircraft fly over the shop and driving me mad :/

2 A-10 Thunderbolts in formation, a C-17 Globemaster (sweep high-bank orbit, too) an F-18 and a couple of USAF Thunderbirds practising...

That isn't including the occasional vintage warbird coming in, I can hear 'em but I can't see them...dang it


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2011)

Hercules doing circuits at our local base...battery was flat on my camera..


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Hercules doing circuits at our local base...battery was flat on my camera..


Well, that beats me for the frustration factor!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

That's not nice Dave.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2011)

The danish white-and-red DC-3 was doing some flying yesterday (sunday), and my camera was locked in the pannier on the beemer...*growls*...typical! Hmpf!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 25, 2011)

caught this one by accident it was lo and just to pratice I shot it but a minute later he was back and I thought boy thats quick and it happened twice more,then I figured it out,


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 26, 2011)

harvards flew over my house, didn't think to grab camera until too late

STRATFORD - People looking skyward over Stratford's airport Sunday morning will see two vintage Harvard Mark IV trainers roar past in formation. The trailing aircraft will peel away in a classic missing man flypast.

The salute is for Gil Ruston, killed in a crash in his Harvard Mark IV, 40 years ago to the day during an air show.

Riding in the first yellow plane will be Dean Ruston, 48, who arranged the tribute to his father. In the backseat of the second plane will be his 17-year-old son Gil, named for the grandfather he never got to meet.

They'll take off from Tillsonburg airport with two members of the Canadian Harvard Aircraft Association and fly over Stratford Municipal Airport at 11 a.m.

"It's hard to say how emotional it will be until I actually get in and see that big red radial engine start up and barf out the black smoke and taxi down the runway and lift off," said Ruston, who lives in Toronto.

He hopes his son comes away with a sense of the passion his grandfather had for flying.

"He's pretty stoked."

Gil Ruston was raised in nearby Wartburg but by 1971 was living in Georgetown with his wife and their three children. The recreational flyer was a partner in an RV dealership in Hamilton.

He bought the decommissioned RCAF trainer in 1967 and a year later put together a Harvard aerobatics team. He and three other team members were the opening act of the ceremony for the new 4,000-foot runway at Stratford's airport known back then as the Festival City Air Park.

Ruston said the probe into the crash determined his father took evasive action to avoid another Harvard that entered his path after experiencing "undesirable yaw" but wasn't able to recover from the rolling dive.

Investigators were able to view an 8-mm film of the crash, shot by the late stuntman Lucky Lott.

"From the video, if he had another 20 feet he would have made it, he would have been able to pull out," Ruston said.

Stratford Beacon Herald


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

A Piaggio-180 flew over the house this afternoon. I knew what it was before I saw it. The props sound like they are turning a million mph.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2011)

With NAS Oceana six miles to the east of me and NAS Norfolk about twelve miles to the NW of me, I see lots of aircraft.
Mostly F/A-18's, or the Lear VIP jets. Once in awhile a C-130. Lots of choppers,too. Instead of the helo's flying a direct
route to or from Oceana, they parallel US-264 to US-64. I think this is flying IFR (I Follow Roads).

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2011)

No mistaking the sound of the P-180, Aaron. I hear them all the time. They have a bunch of them at AvantAir in Camarillo, so they fly right over us. We typically get an F-18 or 2 on Tuesday or Thursday nights passing between China Lake and Pt. Mugu. I swear they know where my house is, the always seem to light the burners right over my house. I love it!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 15, 2011)

Two Canadair water-bombers, plus another pair or air-tractors (deployed as water bombers), putting out the fire some 3-4km from where I live. Happened couple of days before.
Actually, those are the most frequent planes to see here, if we discount passenger planes from-to Split airport.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

evangilder said:


> No mistaking the sound of the P-180, Aaron. I hear them all the time. They have a bunch of them at AvantAir in Camarillo, so they fly right over us. We typically get an F-18 or 2 on Tuesday or Thursday nights passing between China Lake and Pt. Mugu. I swear they know where my house is, the always seem to light the burners right over my house. I love it!



This one is now based here at the Highlands Airport in Abingdon. Someone with way to much money I guess. A very interesting craft to say the least. Two F-16s flew over the shop yesterday at a pretty good clip and they were high enough to be leaving a constant contrail.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2011)

There was what looked like a F6F Hellcat heading south this morning, about 10 A.M.

Didn't have my camera handy though :/


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 21, 2012)

Summer is back


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2012)

I believe it was 2 Tornados formating with tanker , they were low and I only caught a quick peak and the fools didn't even make a circuit


----------



## Torch (Mar 23, 2012)

Couple weekends ago I was sitting with family in the restaurant at Centennial airport and just watching the planes fly while having a real good lunch. First a T6 takes off and does a bunch of low fly byes ala Top Gun, then a P-51 sets up to take off and man does it sound good as it goes down the runway and lifts off, loved it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

B-17 at Planes of Fame on Saturday.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2012)

An AH-64 Apache flew over the shop this morning and this afternoon the KC-135 and C-5 refueling gig did a pass.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's one I DIDN'T see but wish I did. This baby landed in my home town last week, picked up a load and buggered off again while I was at work. World's heaviest airplane lands in Calgary - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2012)

WHATTA PISSER Andy! I'd of been upset to.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw two A-10's fly right over my head today. Yesterday I saw three. I guess I found one good thing about being in Tucson.


----------



## Torch (Mar 29, 2012)

Unwanted fly overs from slurry bombers and helos fighting the north fork fires here in Colorado,unwanted because of the fire not their help


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 15, 2012)

My first Osprey very quiet caught me off guard and still learning new camera I've seen flying and a C17 did about 10 circuits over house.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah here now


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2012)

I WANTED to spot the Collins Foundation Me 262 flying replica at the American Airpower Museum airshow, but due to technical problems it didn't show.


----------



## A4K (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a shame Jim...

We had Bruce Willis' camera helo buzzing round here the last 4 months or so while they were filming Die Hard 5. I live in the flightpath to the airfield it was based at (Budaőrs).
Was unable to photograph it, but it's basically a straight Bell 206 with a large golfball (ball camera) mounted under the nose.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Interesting Evan.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2012)

Diehard 5? Are you serious Evan? Damn...


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Jun 23, 2013)

Near Boeing Field in Seattle yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2013)

Great shot mate!

Jim, just noticed your last post mate - yeah, they filmed Die Hard 5 here in Budapest last year. We had the camera heló buzzing over the flat for months like I said, plus one of my 2 favourite helos, the Mi-24, did it's sweeps up the Danube, just up the road from the flat - fantastic to see!! 

Unable to photograph with our camera, but the Antonov An-2s have been busy spraying anti-Mossie stuff over Budapest the last 3 days, plus the Polikarpov Po 2 and Lisunov Li 2 have been flying circuits in the weekend, our flat in the flight path!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

Tis a great shot!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Never have seen an Osprey. And didn't think they would be all that quiet. I wanna see one!


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2017)

Reviving and old thread.

Saw a C-17 coming in to land at Durham tees valley airport yesterday !


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 11, 2018)

Heard a familiar rumble yesterday. "My God, that sounds like a single row Pratt!" Sure enough, it hove into view at a distance and displayed the unmistakeable silhouette of a DeHaviland tail. Chased it to to the airport, and sure enough, one of the local pilots had just bought himself a Beaver. Ex Alaska CAP plane he "stole" at auction for an absurdly low price. Only trouble is it doesn't fit in his hangar with his 985 Stearman! And did I grab my cameraphone as I dashed out the door? DELTA SIERRA!!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 16, 2018)

The approach leg on landing to the North is overhead so between 6:30 and 7:00 PM we see six or seven commercial aircraft. This evening five DC-9 and one Air Bus.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 1, 2018)

I believe it was common white C-GU11.
See them everywhere around here.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 2, 2018)

N4521U said:


> I believe it was common white C-GU11.
> See them everywhere around here.


Jonathan Livingston?

My FeeLine mobile AAA battery shot down a B1RD today.


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 8, 2018)

This morning we had our annual Toys for Tots pancake breakfast at teh airport. Itw as even mroe of asuccess than it is usually; the place was all but packed. The weather was very good and we even had some fly-ins, including a very nice looking Porterfield CP-65.


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2019)

Sorry but no photos. I was on the way home from work and was able to watch an AN124 come in on final approach to IAH Houston. They come in from time to time since the 90s for oil related freight. The humidity is so high here in the summer , they have to take off early in the morning. I have seen as many as three park together. I use to see IL76 back in the early 90s but none lately. I will try and dig up the pictures.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2019)

B-1-RD

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2019)

Not today but a few months back, I heard a distinct radial engine so I peeked out just in time to see this bird on final at Benton Field (O85).
Since I live just up the street, I went over to take a look and it turns out the owner of Hillside Aviation just bought it.

By the way, if the hills in the background look odd, it's because they were all burned over during the Carr Fire last summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 19, 2019)

"I might be hard of hearing
But I can hear a round engine
a mile away"!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2022)

Just a few minutes ago, I was out in the yard and heard a distinct engine sound: two radials getting closer, so I waited for it to appear and lo and behold, a Beechcraft 18 on approach to Redding Airport (RDD)!

(Here's the crappy cellphone photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 27, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Just a few minutes ago, I was out in the yard and heard a distinct engine sound: two radials getting closer, so I waited for it to appear and lo and behold, a Beechcraft 18 on approach to Redding Airport (RDD)!
> 
> (Here's the crappy cellphone photo)
> View attachment 671119


A synced pair of 985s, a symphony to the ears! Never could relate to the turbine converted 18s. Something sacrilegious about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 28, 2022)

Not today, but about three weeks ago, heard an unusual sounding aircraft flying over which turned out to be an Osprey headed to the local airport. The first I have seen on ground or air.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2022)

10 minutes ago a F-22 Raptor flew over my house heading to the Jones Beach Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (May 28, 2022)

Was driving home from errands the other day and drove down the road paralleling the hard surface runway at our local airport (KHYR Sawyer County Airport) and noted the Cessna 172 taxiing out for take-off. Down by the FBO was what really caught my eye. It wasn't in a good place to stop and try to take a picture, so this will do. 






Dassault Falcon 900. Probably execs from either the Louisianna-Pacific plant or Jack Links. We get a fair number of biz jets but it's still rare to see ones with legs this long.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> (Here's the crappy cellphone photo)



I think ya doing an amazing job there - Dave! Interesting variety of aircraft pass by you.
I always fumble with the phone - and by the time I'm ready - the aircraft is gone.
I missed a CAC Wirraway two days ago.
I hope ya believe me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 29, 2022)

wlewisiii said:


> Dassault Falcon 900. Probably execs from either the Louisianna-Pacific plant or Jack Links. We get a fair number of biz jets but it's still rare to see ones with legs this long.


Three-holers forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2022)

Graeme said:


> I think ya doing an amazing job there - Dave! Interesting variety of aircraft pass by you.
> I always fumble with the phone - and by the time I'm ready - the aircraft is gone.
> I missed a CAC Wirraway two days ago.
> I hope ya believe me.


I only was able to catch a shot with my cell, because I was sitting in the yard checking the latest posts on here!

When I heard the rounds, I quickly switched to camera mode - typically, I leave this crappy cellphone in the house, so luck was with me.

And that's a shame about the Wirraway, I'd love to get a shot of one airborne, myself!


----------



## SaparotRob (May 29, 2022)

This one is for you, Jagdflieger.



👍🏻


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2022)




----------



## special ed (May 29, 2022)

A C-130 Yesterday. They are not often flying over this area. At the old house, located within sight of N.O. International (MSY), I used to set the radio to the tower and had plenty of time to go outside to see what was coming in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2022)

First another F-22, then a F-35 and capped it sll off with a Blue Angel's C-130. Not sure if they call this new one fat Albert or not. Didn't even bother with the cell phone camera. Just enjoyed the moment.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

